# Truecrypt doesn't work in OpenBSD



## rituqaku-786 (Mar 31, 2012)

What do I use then?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See here for some suggestions: Truecrypt/Alternative on FreeBSD - The FreeBSD Forums and http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1717158


----------



## rituqaku-786 (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL Truecrypt works on FreeBSD


----------



## rituqaku-786 (Mar 31, 2012)

*FreeBSD vs OpenBSD*

Which is better for security? Hackerproof?

FreeBSD with SELINUX or OpenBSD?

I'm about to make a Tor Hidden Service


----------

